
GE is working on a massive 3D printer for jet engine parts - ZoeZoeBee
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/21/ge-massive-3d-printer-jet-engine/
======
shaunol
Original source is more informative and has a video
[http://www.gereports.com/ge-building-worlds-largest-
additive...](http://www.gereports.com/ge-building-worlds-largest-additive-
machine-3d-printing-metals/)

